# Soldiers spar with UFC heavyweight



## Sig_Des (20 Aug 2011)

http://www.edmontonsun.com/2011/08/19/soldiers-spar-with-ufc-heavyweight#disqus_thread



> Soldiers spar with UFC heavyweight 3
> MATT DYKSTRA, EDMONTON SUN
> 
> FIRST POSTED: FRIDAY, AUGUST 19, 2011 6:19:02 MDT PM
> ...


----------



## REDinstaller (20 Aug 2011)

A well done event, good for all involved.


----------



## ballz (20 Aug 2011)

Cool, I'd love to see the CF embrace martial arts a hell of a lot more than they currently do.

The UFC is such a huge supporter of the people in uniform as well, I don't like Dana but it's hard to argue with some of the stuff he's done involving the troops.


----------



## REDinstaller (20 Aug 2011)

The Regiment has a mixed Martial arts club that is strongly endorsed by our CO. Several of the members have been quite successful in their matches.


----------



## Greymatters (20 Aug 2011)

Has the unit begun to support a team for competing?


----------



## REDinstaller (20 Aug 2011)

The soldiers as far as i know compete in their specialties on their own time. The club is a venue for training during a bit of work time, and furthering the knowledge of the uninitiated. Several of my soldiers have joined the club to increase their fitness level along with their knowledge.


----------



## Maxadia (20 Aug 2011)

Who do you have for instructors for this club?  Or do you just bring in different people to help train?

Thanks.


----------



## REDinstaller (21 Aug 2011)

Beadwindow 7 would know the answer to that. He's a member of the club, as I'm just a supervisor with soldiers that attend.


----------



## Strike (21 Aug 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Beadwindow 7 would know the answer to that. He's a member of the club, as I'm just a supervisor with soldiers that attend.



If you guys are looking to mix it up on the stand-up side, I do have some experience in taekwondo and can teach it in a way that would be beneficial to MMA having done some of that as well.  I'm also looking for a reason to get out of the office!


----------



## Maxadia (21 Aug 2011)

And if you are interested, please PM me for the name of a traditional Okinawan Karate teacher who lives in Edmonton.  He has done work with the police forces before, and possibly the military as well (he never mentioned that to me, but may have).


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Several of my soldiers have joined the club to increase their fitness level along with their knowledge.


That is really "kickass".
I was a REMF, (and a Reservist at that), but this kinda stuff is great for fitness....and probably great for morale.

My Maternal Grandpa was a boxer , as well as a machine gunner with the Forces in Europe.....still carried his "Bren", still did his job, but in garrison, he fought in  company/platoon/batallion boxing matches.

I have a copy of one of his pay records that includes his pay from a "sanctioned" fight.

Hearing that the guys/gals that are serving now get to fight as a hobby gives me good, good shivers.

HS


----------



## REDinstaller (21 Aug 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> I'm also looking for a reason to get out of the office!



I didn't think PAO's were ever in the office. I thought you guys and gals were always chasing stories.  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Aug 2011)

Sorry I didn't answer earlier. Some of the guys from the team got invited to come out to an additional day with Kamikaze Punishment for some Muay Thai and BJJ this morning, some wrestling this afternoon with Carwin, and topping it off with a Charity Dinner this evening. An amazing opportunity, and I will add that Shane Carwin is genuinely a very nice guy.

The club was formed to allow members of the Regiment to train in various Martial Arts. We train 3 times a week on base, with most emphasis on Judo, Jiu Jitsu, and some kickboxing. We don't have any formal instructors, mostly different members who bring different things to the table (a Judo Black Belt, a Japanese Jiu Jitsu Brown Belt, a couple of guys who have done MMA). We do sometimes bring in some instructors from around the City, and sometimes the members get invited to train at other clubs in the region. We all bring something to the table.

Several of us have represented the Regiment in competitions in the Region. I did pretty well in the most recent Submission series Jiu Jitsu tournament, and a few of the guys have done VERY well in that one and others.

http://www.army.gc.ca/IAOL/143000440000588/HTMLFiles/WS_1-24_Aug4.pdf

Strike, didn't realize you were in the Region. I've been wanting to get into some more stand-up, and we can probably schedule some time during some of our practices. Shoot me a PM, and I'll let you know our timings and talk to the coach about it.

Honestly, the club is awesome, not only to learn, but to bring an emphasis to the combative arts.

Edit to Add: We had made the UFC Website too:

http://www.ufc.com/news/carwin-army-charity-ms-canada?ca


----------



## Strike (21 Aug 2011)

Beadwindow -- PM inbound.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Aug 2011)

No more TapouT T-shirts!


----------



## ballz (22 Aug 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> No more TapouT T-shirts!



hehehe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS6HcWSE7-M&feature=feedrec_grec_index

I agree though, I hate those shirts.


----------



## Strike (22 Aug 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> hehehe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS6HcWSE7-M&feature=feedrec_grec_index
> 
> I agree though, I hate those shirts.



It's the people who wear the shorts and have never rolled or done any type of martial art that annoy me!


----------



## ballz (22 Aug 2011)

What are your feelings on people who have never rolled with a Gi > 

I shouldn't say that too loudly I s'pose, what do you guys train with for this regimental stuff? Rolling in combats (especially ours with its collar) would almost be the same actually.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Aug 2011)

We had a grappling tournament at my unit a while ago, used combats as a Gi. Worked out pretty well.


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Aug 2011)

I much prefer no Gi, most street fights dont have people wearing anything close to a Gi more times then not but you still need to know some of the Gi related chokes etc.


----------



## ballz (23 Aug 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> I much prefer no Gi, most street fights dont have people wearing anything close to a Gi more times then not but you still need to know some of the Gi related chokes etc.



I would argue the complete opposite. How many times do you go out wearing no shirt/rashgaurd and a speedo?

Most fights I've been in seen were at a club/bar and the people are generally wearing some form of pants (jeans usually, not different from Gi pants at all) and a button up, collared shirt with sleeves (much like a Gi top, and a nice strong collar to boot) and sometimes a jacket (again, same as a Gi). At the end of the day a Gi is just clothing, and people usually wear clothes.

However, Pedro Sauer explained to us at a seminar that the reason it is so valuable in training is for your defense. The extra friction and places for your opponent to hold and grip forces you to use perfect technique, where no-Gi allows you to be sloppy with that technique because you're slipping and sliding out of things that normally you'd be caught in.

I like No-Gi for practicing stuff from guard. If you can sweep/submit someone from guard without a sleeve/collar to grip onto, chances are you can do it pretty easily when you've got those kind of things to grab.


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Aug 2011)

And every fight I have been in have been usually Jeans and Tshirt.... We hang out in different clubs LOL


----------



## ballz (23 Aug 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> And ever fight I have been in have been usually Jeans and Tshirt.... We hang out in different clubs LOL



Hahaha nice, or maybe we're at the same club and you're the guy I always see wearing the TapouT t-shirt


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Aug 2011)

Usually Affliction or Silver Star... 

I don't own a single thing of Tap Out but I do own affliction, silver star and hyabusa.... But I train so I don't feel like a poser (to badly)


----------

